# Pork Rib Roast



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a pork rib roast on my Akorn today. Rubbed it with salt, pepper and garlic powder. I cooked it in apple wood smoke at 275* to an internal temp of 155*.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look'in mighty awesome there Paymaster. But then again, we would not expect anything less from you!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Somehow "Akorn" just doesn't sound nearly as cool as Big Green Egg, but your butt looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Somehow "Akorn" just doesn't sound nearly as cool as Big Green Egg, but your butt looks pretty awesome.


Pssttt! That's not a butt Jeff...., its a roast.....unless your / nevermind!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking roast paymaster!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Good lookin hunk of pig you did!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin top notch for sure.


----------

